# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  βιβλια που μου αρεσαν αυτο το μήνα

## kutchunie

Το Δεκπεμβριο διαβασα τρία βιβλία. Το πεθαμένο λικέρ. Μετριο αλλα οκ, παραλίας θα το χαρακτηριζα. Μυθιστοριμα. Το δεύτερο είναι "το κιβώτιο". Καλο αλλά εχω βαρεθεί να διαβαζω απο έλληνες συγγραφείς βιβλια είτε τυπου άρλεκιν είτε βιβλία που πραγματευονται τον εμφυλιο. Ειλικρινά η θεματολογία ειναι προβλεπόμενη και πλέον γελοία βαρετή. Το τρίτο βιβλίο που διαβασα, ηταν μια αυτοβιογραφία του κροποτκιν, που βρισκοταν στη βιβλιοθήκη μου εδω κ μια δεκαετία, απο τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, και δεν την ειχα διαβασει απο τότε. Την διαβασα επειδή σε κάποια συζητηση με εναν αυτοαποκαλούμενο αναρχικό -κατα φαντασίαν κατά τη γνώμη μου- επιασα τον εαυτό μου να νοιωθει λιγο περίεργα. Τύπου, εγω ξέχασα τι σημαίνει αναρχία ή ο τύπος δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει και απλώς προσπαθεί να κρυψει την σκατοψυχιά του απο τον ίδιο του τον εαυτο; εκει που κατέληξα μετα τις συζητησεις με "πολιτικοποιημένους" και ευαισθητους ς αναρχοφαντασιοπληκτους, που δηλώνουν πως οτιδήποτε λιγότερο απο 50ιντσων τηλεοραση θα τους εφερνε κατάθλιψη και πως οι μεταναστες δεν πειραζει να ζουν γεναρη μηνα σε σκηνές γιατί τωρα συνήθισαν, είναι πως είμαι ανόητη που μέσα σε μία τέτοια κοινωνία, που η λογική η κοινή είναι δυσευρετη και για χάρη του προσωπικού βολέματος βαφουμε το μαυρο ασπρο και δεν μας νοιαζει ουτε τα ιδια μας τα παιδια να αδικήσουμε, επέτρεψα στον εαυτό μου να πέσει σε καταθλιψη και να πάρω και μουρλόχαπα κάποτε αντι να γίνω μηδενίστρια και να γραψω τον καθε τσούτσεκα στα παλιά μου τα παπουτσια. Αυτό. Δεν ειμαι ειδικός ψυχικής υγείας, αλλά θεωρω πως ενα μεγάλο κομμάτι ανθρωπων που υποφέρουν απο κάποια ψυχική νόσο, υποφέρουν ακριβώς γιατί δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν το μαζικά παράλογο στην κοινωνία που ζουμε και ακριβώς επειδη ειναι κατα βάση μηδενιστές, αποκλείουν βαση λογικής και στατιστικών πιθανοτών το γεγονός πως το γενικότερο συνολο ειναι εντελως παραλογο, οπότε φορτπωνονται οι ιδιοι την ευθυνη της "τρέλας". Αμπελοφιλοσοφίες ισως πει κάποιος. Δε θα προσπαθησω να εναντιωθώ σε αυτό, αλλά εάν τη στιγμή που ενα γεγονός συνέβαινε κι εμείς δεν δειλιάζαμε να νοιώσουμε ελεύθερα αυτο που νοιωθαμε, οσο παράλογο ή ντροπιαστικό ή φοβερό φαινόταν, τότε οι σωρρευτικές απωθήσεις δε θα υφισταντο και ισως ούτε και η ασθένια.

----------


## serios

Tώρα που είπες για παράλογο, διαβάζω το βιβλίο του Άλμπερ Καμύ '' Ο μύθος του Σίσυφου''. Πραγματεύεται το παράλογο και την αυτοκτονία. Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κατάλαβα τιποτα. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η μετάφραση ή ο τρόπος που τα γράφει.
Έχω μια παλιά έκδοση.

----------


## elisabet

serios το είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα. Δεν θυμάμαι ποια έκδοση ήταν αλλά ούτε εγώ είχα καταλάβει πολλά πράγματα.

Εγώ ξεκίνησα το "ο μοναχός που πούλησε την ferrari του", βρέθηκε τυχαία στα χέρια μου, δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι είναι κάπως βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας και με έχει ξενερώσει λίγο. Το χει διαβάσει κανείς άλλος να πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα δεν εχεις διαβασει αυτο το βιβλιο, δενεχεις διαβασει τιποτα .......

----------


## kutchunie

Τέλεθο βιβλιαράκι seirios. Εχω χρονια να το διαβασω κι μου δωσες ιδέα, ευχαριστω.

Ελισαβετ το βιβλιο που λες ειναι αυτοβοηθειας τυπου να σου λέει η ζωη ειναι ωραια ή τυπου να σε βοηθα να λυσεις τα οποι απωθημενα και συμπλέγματα?

----------


## kutchunie

> [url]
> 
> Αμα δεν εχεις διαβασει αυτο το βιβλιο, δενεχεις διαβασει τιποτα .......


Δεν μου εβγαλε τίποτα :(

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισαβετ το βιβλιο που λες ειναι αυτοβοηθειας τυπου να σου λέει η ζωη ειναι ωραια ή τυπου να σε βοηθα να λυσεις τα οποι απωθημενα και συμπλέγματα?


Όλη η ιστορία είναι ένας μεγαλοδικηγόρος που πουλάει τα πάντα και εξαφανίζεται. Επιστρέφει μετά από κάποιο διάστημα ως μοναχός πια, πλήρως ανανεωμένος και ευτυχής και προσπαθεί να περιγράψει στον πρώην συνάδελφο και φίλο του τι έζησε εκεί που πήγε και τι μυστικά περί ζωής και ευεξίας κτλ του έμαθαν οι μοναχοί. Μου θύμισε το "Μυστικό" ή κάτι τέτοιο, πώς με διάφορες τεχνικές και ελέγχοντας τον νου σου μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ζωή σου, την υγεία, τα οικονομικά, τις σχέσεις και γενικά τα πάντα. 

Θα το έλεγα αυτοβοήθειας κάπως, δεν έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογία, περισσότερο με την δύναμη του νου, της σκέψης και της αυτοσυγκέντρωσης σε κάτι.

Γενικά, αν και θα το τελειώσω γιατί δεν μου πολυαρέσει να αφήνω βιβλία στην μέση, πρέπει να ναι πολύ χάλια για να το κάνω, το βρήκα ολίγον βαρετό και μια από τα ίδια. Αν κάποιος την βρίσκει με αυτές τις τεχνικές του τύπου σκέφτομαι τι θα ήθελα ιδανικά και συγκεντρώνομαι σε αυτό κάθε μέρα κτλ...καλό είναι , θα τον βοηθήσει. Αν όλα αυτά τα βρίσκεις τραβηγμένα όμως, θα ξενερώσεις αγρίως.

----------


## Remedy

εγω παλι, μαζευω συνεχως βιβλια που θελω να διαβασω και ψηλωνω τις στιβες μου, γιατι "δεν βρισκω " ποτε τον χρονο για διαβασμα.
αν εξαιρεσω τον χρονο για παρεα με τον δικο μου, φαγητο, δουλειες, υπνο, εξοδους, ταινιες, τηλεοραση, τον ελευθερο χρονο που περισσευει, σερφαρω "για λιγο" ειτε απο το λαπτοπ ειτε απο το κινητο αν ειμαστε εκδρομη και ξεχνιεμαι, και δεν μενει απολυτως τπτ...
εχω εκει κατι μισοδιαβασμενα σε διαφορα σημεια του σπιτιου και του εξοχικου και του αυτοκινητου, ξεκιναω ποτε ποτε και κανενα καινουργιο μπας και συμμαζευτω, αλλα παλι τα ιδια..
βεβαια, φανερα κανω καποιες αλλες επιλογες γι αυτο δεν μενει χρονος.. και να φανταστειτε οτι αγαπω παρα πολυ το διαβασμα λογοτεχνικων ειδικα, βιβλιων.

ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ που δεν υπηρχε το ιντερνετ οταν ημουν εφηβη. αναλφαβητη θα ειχα μεινει.

----------


## elisabet

> εγω παλι, μαζευω συνεχως βιβλια που θελω να διαβασω και ψηλωνω τις στιβες μου, γιατι "δεν βρισκω " ποτε τον χρονο για διαβασμα.
> αν εξαιρεσω τον χρονο για παρεα με τον δικο μου, φαγητο, δουλειες, υπνο, εξοδους, ταινιες, τηλεοραση, τον ελευθερο χρονο που περισσευει, σερφαρω "για λιγο" ειτε απο το λαπτοπ ειτε απο το κινητο αν ειμαστε εκδρομη και ξεχνιεμαι, και δεν μενει απολυτως τπτ...
> εχω εκει κατι μισοδιαβασμενα σε διαφορα σημεια του σπιτιου και του εξοχικου και του αυτοκινητου, ξεκιναω ποτε ποτε και κανενα καινουργιο μπας και συμμαζευτω, αλλα παλι τα ιδια..
> βεβαια, φανερα κανω καποιες αλλες επιλογες γι αυτο δεν μενει χρονος.. και να φανταστειτε οτι αγαπω παρα πολυ το διαβασμα λογοτεχνικων ειδικα, βιβλιων.
> 
> ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ που δεν υπηρχε το ιντερνετ οταν ημουν εφηβη. αναλφαβητη θα ειχα μεινει.


χαχαχα

Εγώ από την έλευση του ιντερνετ στις ζωές μας και μετά, επειδή επίσης κολλάω, αποφάσισα να κόψω την τηλεόραση. Ήμουν ο τύπος που έμπαινα σπίτι και η πρώτη κίνηση ήταν να ανοίξω τηλεόραση κι ας μην έβλεπα τίποτα, απλά χάζευα. Τα τελευταία δε χρόνια, δεν έχω καν τηλεόραση σπίτι μου, την χάρισα. Αυτό μου έδωσε πολύ χρόνο που πίστευα πως δεν είχα. Οπότε αυτός ο χρόνος που θα πήγαινε σε καμιά χαζοσειρά ή σε ειδήσεις (θεος φυλάξοι!) πάει σε διάβασμα.

Μιας και το ιντερνετ εχει μπει για τα καλά στην ζωή μας και δεν θα έκοβα χρόνο από δουλειές , εξόδους κτλ, νομίζω ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι η τηλεόραση. Δοκίμασε το και θα ανακαλύψεις πως σπαταλάς σε αυτήν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο από όσο νομίζεις τελικά.

----------


## Remedy

> χαχαχα
> 
> Εγώ από την έλευση του ιντερνετ στις ζωές μας και μετά, επειδή επίσης κολλάω, αποφάσισα να κόψω την τηλεόραση. Ήμουν ο τύπος που έμπαινα σπίτι και η πρώτη κίνηση ήταν να ανοίξω τηλεόραση κι ας μην έβλεπα τίποτα, απλά χάζευα. Τα τελευταία δε χρόνια, δεν έχω καν τηλεόραση σπίτι μου, την χάρισα. Αυτό μου έδωσε πολύ χρόνο που πίστευα πως δεν είχα. Οπότε αυτός ο χρόνος που θα πήγαινε σε καμιά χαζοσειρά ή σε ειδήσεις (θεος φυλάξοι!) πάει σε διάβασμα.
> 
> Μιας και το ιντερνετ εχει μπει για τα καλά στην ζωή μας και δεν θα έκοβα χρόνο από δουλειές , εξόδους κτλ, νομίζω ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι η τηλεόραση. Δοκίμασε το και θα ανακαλύψεις πως σπαταλάς σε αυτήν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο από όσο νομίζεις τελικά.


η τηλεοραση δεν πετιεται με τπτ γιατι την εχουμε για home cinema ενισχυτες, ηχεια (το χομπι του καλου μου) και βλεπουμε ταινιες και σειρες, και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν αγγιζω τα συστηματα...
εχουμε βαρεθει τοσο πολυ τις ενημερωτικες εκπομπες και τις ειδησεις με την προβοκατσια και τα ελεεινα ψεματα, που την ανοιγουμε μονο για να δουμε ταινιες ειτε καναλιων η απο αρχεια στο home cinema.
το δικο μου σφαλμα ειναι στο ιντερνετ, μιας και το ανοιγω αναγκαστικα για την δουλεια και την ενημερωση και μετα, κολλαω...

----------


## kozchr

Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της ύπαρξης της τηλεόρασης.Ευτυχως υπάρχει κόσμος που ακόμη παρακολουθεί τηλεόραση.Προσωπικα παρακολουθώ καθημερινά τηλεόραση από 2 ώρες το ελάχιστο έως και 12 ώρες κάποιες φορές.Μεσος όρος παρακολούθησης ειναι οι 4-6 ώρες καθημερινά.

Στάλθηκε από το LEX626 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## serios

> Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της ύπαρξης της τηλεόρασης.Ευτυχως υπάρχει κόσμος που ακόμη παρακολουθεί τηλεόραση.Προσωπικα παρακολουθώ καθημερινά τηλεόραση από 2 ώρες το ελάχιστο έως και 12 ώρες κάποιες φορές.Μεσος όρος παρακολούθησης ειναι οι 4-6 ώρες καθημερινά.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LEX626 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Θα μπορούσες να επιχειρηματολογήσεις για τα όποια θετικά της τηλεόρασης.
Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο για να πούμε ότι ευτυχώς που παρακολουθούν ακόμα πολλοί τηλεόραση. 
Ένας παράγοντας είναι το τι παρακολουθούν και πόσο ποιοτικό είναι αυτό που παρακολουθούν. Αν τους προσφέρει έγκριτη ενημέρωση και αντικειμενική για παράδειγμα ή ψυχαγωγία κάποιου επιπέδου.
Αυτό που παρουσιάζει η σημερινή ελληνική τηλεόραση είναι ένα μαύρο χάλι και καλύτερα να την πετάξει κάποιος από το παράθυρο για τον λόγο ότι τα προγράμματα είναι κάκιστης ποιότητας και η ενημέρωση αμφιλεγόμενη.

----------


## serios

*Προτάσεις βιβλίων*
*Αν θέλετε να σας καούν τα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα με ωραίο τρόπο διαβάστε *Μυθοπλασίες-Jorge Luis Borges*
*Aν σας αρέσει η ψυχολογία και η ανάπτυξη χαρακτήρων διαβάστε τις νουβέλες του *Stefan Zweig Σκακιστική νουβέλα και Αμόκ καθώς και ο παλαιοβιβλιοπώλης Μεντέλ*. Βασικά έχει πολλές καλές νουβέλες.
*Αν θέλετε να μπείτε στον κόσμο ενός παράλογου μυαλού και τις συνθήκες ιδρυματοποίησης στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα διαβάστε το Κόκκινο λουλούδι-Vsevolod Garshin, είναι μικρό και φθηνό με ωραίο εξώφυλλο.
*Αν θέλετε να καψαλιστείτε από τον πυρωμένο ήλιο του Μεξικού διαβάστε Juan Rulfo

----------


## ftatl

Ειχα ξεκινησει το ανιμαλ του κορτω το εχω/ειχα μαλλον σε ηλκτρονικη μορφη γτ πριν λιγο πηγα και το εκτυπωσα γτ δεν μπορω να διαβαζω απο το κινητο η τον υπολογιστη και γτ δεν το εβρισκα στα βιβλιοπωλεια. Ειναι ενα αστυνομικο μυθιστορημα χωρις μπατσους. Δεν ειμαι πολυ βιβλιοφιλος βαριεμαι ευκολα το διαβασμα αλλα αυτο παρολο που χα ξεκινησει να το διαβαζω εδω και κανα τριμηνο μου χε αφησει καποια περιεγεια να το συνεχισω μετεπειτα. Τωρα μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα.

----------


## elisabet

> *Προτάσεις βιβλίων*
> *Αν θέλετε να σας καούν τα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα με ωραίο τρόπο διαβάστε *Μυθοπλασίες-Jorge Luis Borges*
> *Aν σας αρέσει η ψυχολογία και η ανάπτυξη χαρακτήρων διαβάστε τις νουβέλες του *Stefan Zweig Σκακιστική νουβέλα και Αμόκ καθώς και ο παλαιοβιβλιοπώλης Μεντέλ*. Βασικά έχει πολλές καλές νουβέλες.
> *Αν θέλετε να μπείτε στον κόσμο ενός παράλογου μυαλού και τις συνθήκες ιδρυματοποίησης στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα διαβάστε το Κόκκινο λουλούδι-Vsevolod Garshin, είναι μικρό και φθηνό με ωραίο εξώφυλλο.
> *Αν θέλετε να καψαλιστείτε από τον πυρωμένο ήλιο του Μεξικού διαβάστε Juan Rulfo


Μου κανε εντύπωση που δεν ανέφερες Καφκα.
Θα σε ειχα για καφκικό τύπο :)

----------


## serios

Την μεταμόρφωση είχα διαβάσει από Κάφκα!!
Αλλά δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα για το έργο του...έχω και την Δίκη στο ράφι που περιμένει.

----------


## elisabet

> Την μεταμόρφωση είχα διαβάσει από Κάφκα!!
> Αλλά δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα για το έργο του...έχω και την Δίκη στο ράφι που περιμένει.


Το καλύτερο του- κατ εμέ- έχεις στο ράφι και περιμένει! 
Προσωπικά το θεωρώ εξαιρετικό βιβλίο στο οποίο χωράνε πολλές διαφορετικές αναγνώσεις αλλά θα σε βάλει σε σκέψεις σίγουρα. Εμένα ήταν τ πρώτο του που είχα διαβάσει χωρίς να γνωρίζω τίποτα για τον Κάφκα τότε και με εντυπωσίασε.

----------


## kozchr

Εγώ τελευταία διάβασα την χώρα των δακρύων του μπουκαϊ

----------


## kozchr

> Θα μπορούσες να επιχειρηματολογήσεις για τα όποια θετικά της τηλεόρασης.
> Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο για να πούμε ότι ευτυχώς που παρακολουθούν ακόμα πολλοί τηλεόραση. 
> Ένας παράγοντας είναι το τι παρακολουθούν και πόσο ποιοτικό είναι αυτό που παρακολουθούν. Αν τους προσφέρει έγκριτη ενημέρωση και αντικειμενική για παράδειγμα ή ψυχαγωγία κάποιου επιπέδου.
> Αυτό που παρουσιάζει η σημερινή ελληνική τηλεόραση είναι ένα μαύρο χάλι και καλύτερα να την πετάξει κάποιος από το παράθυρο για τον λόγο ότι τα προγράμματα είναι κάκιστης ποιότητας και η ενημέρωση αμφιλεγόμενη.


Η τηλεόραση πέρα από αυτά που βλέπεις στα μεγάλα κανάλια,υπάρχει και στα περιφερειακά κανάλια.Που πέρα απο την πληθώρα των τιλεμαρκετινκ,δίνουν βήμα και στον απλό πολίτη σαν εμένα και εσένα.Η τηλεόραση επίσης δεν είναι μόνο ο αυτιάς,ο χατζηνικολάου και η ευγενια μανωλίδου στη στιγμή της βλακείας.. 
Υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν εκεί πέρα και βγάζουν τίμια τον μισθό τους,ζουν τις οικογένειές τους και συμβάλλουν στην οικονομία της χώρας

----------


## serios

> Η τηλεόραση πέρα από αυτά που βλέπεις στα μεγάλα κανάλια,υπάρχει και στα περιφερειακά κανάλια.Που πέρα απο την πληθώρα των τιλεμαρκετινκ,δίνουν βήμα και στον απλό πολίτη σαν εμένα και εσένα.Η τηλεόραση επίσης δεν είναι μόνο ο αυτιάς,ο χατζηνικολάου και η ευγενια μανωλίδου στη στιγμή της βλακείας.. 
> Υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν εκεί πέρα και βγάζουν τίμια τον μισθό τους,ζουν τις οικογένειές τους και συμβάλλουν στην οικονομία της χώρας


Συμβάλλουν στην οικονομία της χώρας;;
Με απλήρωτους εργαζομένους, κανάλια δίχως τηλεοπτικές άδειες, δάνεια απλήρωτα, μαύρο χρήμα;;
Τα κανάλια το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι να κάνουν προπαγάνδα τα συμφέροντα των ολιγαρχών και της κλίκας τους για να τρωνε με την κουτάλα από το ζουμί της χώρας κρατώντας τους πολίτες απαθείς και χειραγωγίσιμους.

----------

